# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  نظام FuchsiaOS القادم من جوجل سيكون قادرًا على تشغيل تطبيقات الأندرويد

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة جوجل العمل على نظام تشغيل جديد يدعى FuchsiaOS منذ فترة  طويلة نسبيًا. لم نكن نعرف على الإطلاق ما إذا كان هذا النظام سيحصل على  إمكانية تشغيل تطبيقات الأندرويد كما هو الحال مع نظام ChromeOS أم لا. ومع  ذلك، يبدو أن شركة جوجل ستسمح بالفعل لنظام FuchsiaOS بتشغيل تطبيقات  الأندرويد. وتعمل الشركة على تطوير نسخة خاصة من Android Runtime للسماح  لنظام FuchsiaOS بتشغيل التطبيقات المصممة في الأصل للعمل على أجهزة  الأندرويد. القائمين على موقع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]رصدوا  ملفًا جديدًا على موقع Android Open Source Project والذي يشير إلى أنه  يجري تطوير إصدار جديد من Android Runtime لنظام FuchsiaOS. وهذا يعني أنه  يتم حاليًا تطوير نسخة خاصة من Android Runtime لنظام التشغيل الجديد هذا. هناك تعليمات في الملف تقول بأن المستخدمين سيتمكنون من تثبيت هذه  النسخة الخاصة من Android Runtime على أي جهاز يعمل بنظام FuchsiaOS.  وللآسف، لم تكشف لنا شركة جوجل أي تفاصيل حول نظام التشغيل الجديد هذا حتى  الآن.إقترحت التقارير السابقة بأن نظام FuchsiaOS سيكون موحدًا بحيث سيكون  قادرًا على العمل على الحواسيب الشخصية، والأجهزة اللوحية، والهواتف  الذكية. يعتقد البعض بأنه سيحل في نهاية المطاف محل نظامي الأندرويد و  ChromeOS.من الواضح أنه من المنطقي أن يكون هناك دعم لتطبيقات الأندرويد على نظام  FuchsiaOS منذ البداية. سيكون الناس أقل ترددًا بشأن الإنتقال إلى نظام  التشغيل الجديد إذا كانوا متأكدين من توفر التطبيقات المفضلة لديهم عليه.

----------

